# SEA BASS PART II



## Captain Ahab (Jan 18, 2008)

I am going on January 26, 2008 and made the mistake of inviting Leibs16. He now sends me no less then 6 emails each day about the trip.

In addition, he already declared that he will call me each afternoon to discuss the sea bass, the boat or anything to do with this trip.

Anyway, boat leaves Jan 26, 2008 at 2 a.m. from Wildwood Crest, NJ. I do not think Eathan will make it that long. 

*I ask everyone to help him out - google an image of a sea bass and email it to him at:
*
[email protected]

He is a 6th Grade Teacher and spends more time drooling over fishing photos then anything else.

Thanks


----------



## shizzy (Jan 18, 2008)

Good luck..Catch the big Sea Bass like this one.
:shock: :shock: :shock:


----------



## Captain Ahab (Jan 18, 2008)

Nice Pic - Shizzy - email it to Ethan.

*I ask everyone to help him out - google an image of a sea bass and email it to him at:*

[email protected]


----------



## slim357 (Jan 18, 2008)

Damn 2am? Gotta make a long run? I dont think ive ever been on the water at 2 am.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Jan 18, 2008)

slim357 said:


> Damn 2am? Gotta make a long run? I dont think ive ever been on the water at 2 am.



About a 5 hour boat ride out


----------



## Captain Ahab (Jan 18, 2008)

Here are a few Sea Bass Pics for you to use


----------



## Bryan_VA (Jan 18, 2008)

I sent one

That last pic is cool...what kind of sea bass is that?


----------



## mtnman (Jan 18, 2008)

a dead one!


----------



## Captain Ahab (Jan 20, 2008)

Please - keep sending the pics and helpful; hints, Ethan needs your support

[email protected]


----------



## Leibs16 (Jan 20, 2008)

I like that one of Vince holding those Sea bass, he has two great hoop earings, and two great something else!


----------



## jkbirocz (Jan 20, 2008)

HAHAHA....that does look like Vince, you were talking about his braclets right? How much does this trip cost and is it full. I may be able to go, but I won't know until the end of the week, so if there are still spots open let me know.


----------



## shizzy (Jan 25, 2008)

Good luck Dave and Leibs. Hope you catch each your limits of seabass and maybe hookup with some other interesting wreckfish...ling, tilefish, pollock etc...Most importantly...Have Fun! 

Bring me back some tasty seabass!


----------

